# MORE QUESTIONS YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO ANSWER LOL!



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

when i click on my chat name someone else called "the beast" with out the line inbetween the name comes up so it isnt even my profile its just that the | line i used has been overlooked it seems! :confused1: so i guess i'm gonna have to change my chat name but how?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheers for raising the issue guys.

Hope you appreciate the need to remove your posts whilst I look into it.

L


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

clicked on my profile again, it's still that other guys profile ... hey it even says i'm not on line!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

give lorian time to sort it and no doubt he will!!


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

HELLO AGAIN miss bc! thanku!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The | in your name causes a problem with our search optimising software.

I suggest that we change your name to something without the |.

How about THE-BEAST ?

L


----------

